# Gyno reversal method, anyone tried it?



## RISE (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking to go on a quick gyno reversal cycle with letro, gyno's not bad but im cutting so it will show.  I found this cycle online and was wondering if anyone has used it.  I use letro on cycle at .25mg eod, so the doses that is recommended for this seem crazy high.  Was wondering if anyone has done this before?
3.
Day 1: .50mg letro
Day 2: 1.0mg letro
Day 3: 1.5mg letro
Day 4: 2.0mg letro
Day 5: 2.5mg letro **

Continue this does until gyno subsides and then taper down, using nolva to block estrogen rebound.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 8, 2013)

A buddy of mine used that protocol last summer on a mild case of Gyno. He said it worked like a champ. He ran it at 2.5 for about 2 weeks after the ramp up, but i dont remember if he tapered down before discontinuing use. I can check with him if needed. Good luck bro.


----------



## Azog (Mar 8, 2013)

Is your gyno from a recent cycle? How long have you had it? If its pubertal...bad news: call a fucking surgeon lol. Can't hurt to try everything tho. That letro plan is spot on. Just make sure you taper down nice a slow, as it will cause an estrogen rebound if you don't. Also, if it doesn't work you can always try raloxifene for 6-12 months.

I had pubertal gyno, and tried both. Neither did fuck all, so I had it cut out.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 8, 2013)

There is no such thing as Gyno reversal.  Unless of course you want to go under the knife..  Gyno is something that's prevented ahead of time.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 8, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> There is no such thing as Gyno reversal.  Unless of course you want to go under the knife..  Gyno is something that's prevented ahead of time.



Is this true?  I would like so more people to chime in on this one.  Santaklaus:  that said do you run anything on cycle to prevent  gyno?  

Is there a difference between symptoms and onset?


----------



## Azog (Mar 8, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Is this true?  I would like so more people to chime in on this one.  Santaklaus:  that said do you run anything on cycle to prevent  gyno?
> 
> Is there a difference between symptoms and onset?



Some people have success with letro, raloxifene, or nolva. If the gyno has been around for yeara myor since puberty, it is much less likely to respond to any of these treatments. I know this first hand. Tried everything to get rid of my pubertal gyno. None of the three drugs I mentioned did anything. I ended up getting it excised.

Use an AI on cycle to prevent it. If you feel any symptoms (itchy, sore, sensitive) or notice puffiness and/or lumps...you have gyno. If you treat it fast it usually subsides. If left untreated long enough, surgery is the only option. Just use your AI appropriately and you will be fine.


----------



## Azog (Mar 8, 2013)

"yeara myor" should read "years or".


----------



## RISE (Mar 8, 2013)

my gyno is not pubertal, it came about 2 cycles ago.  The letro stopped it and shrunk a bit of it, but like I said, starting a cut and i'd like to shrink as much of it as I can.  Thanks for the response Azog.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 8, 2013)

Letro worked well for me and rid of gyno for me. Becareful cus that chit can be pretty harsh on your body over all. May wanna space it out a lil more over two weeks tho. Dont think you'll see much in just one week. I could be wrong tho, but if theres gyno forming size roundness/hardness, I dont see anything happening in a week only.


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2013)

I had chronic gyno for years.  It had nothing to do with AAS.  After starting trt & reading how letro could shrink it I gave it a shot.  Turned out that the letro worked great for me.  I did not taper up though.  I went right to 2.5mg & kept the dose there until the lumps shrunk & pain subsided.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 8, 2013)

This is my experiance:

I ran the same protocol. As mentioned above once you hit the max 2.5 you need to stay there for two weeks. After a few days the lump should be smaller than the size of a bb and the pain will start to go away. By the end of the fist week you should not be able to feel anything....you have to keep going the full two weeks. This was the consensuse when I did my research and I followed the protocol with great success.

Here's the down side; tell your buddy he needs to tell his wife (if he has one what's going on). The reason I say this is he is going to have absolutely no interest in sex.....none. Honestly the thought of it may repulse him. During and 4 weeks after I could not stand the thought of sex with my wife or anyone for that matter. The scariest part for me was wondering if my sex drive would ever come back. Towards the end I would take Viagra like tic tacks to get the ol lady off. I would literally bang on her until she said she was done then I would take a shower and to to bed. This was by far one of the most fucked up times in my life. Around week five my sex drive started coming back by week 7-8 I was back to normal.

I read that shit about "there is no such thing as gyno" honestly it pisses me the fuck off. Just because you haven't experianced it and some Internet guru wrote is some board that it doesn't exist doesn't make it fact. When your fucking nipple fells like its going to explode and you can literly feel a hard as lump the size of a bb that rapidly grows (in a matter of a couple of days) to the size of a marble....this is what we call in broscience "gyno". True this technically may not be gyno; but when you got the shit you don't give a fuck what the scientific name is you just want it to stop.

Here's another side note; personally, after my "gyno" or whatever the fuck you want to call it that YES the Letro not only stopped but made completely go away and has not returned. I now have pain in my nipple anytime I go over 500mg per week of test. This has not manifested itself into a lump and when I drop back to TRT levels the pain goes easy completely.

Hope this is helpful. I have absolutely no referances or copy and paste informations to support my statements only my personal exeperance.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2013)

would you guys take letro and ralox at the same time??

i have a small bit from when i was in my teens and every now and than i give another attempt at shrinking it.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 8, 2013)

I am not sure if I have mild gyno from puberty or if I just hold some extra fat in that area of my chest...

It seems to shrink down when I drop weight and all so I don't know.

I have NEVER ONCE had any of the following symptoms: Redness, "feeling like its going to explode", itchiness, soreness, lumps of any size... so zero pain or discomfort or any of the most common symptoms.

Buy my nips are rather puffy most of the time and they have been since about puberty.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I have NEVER ONCE had any of the following symptoms: Redness, "feeling like its going to explode", itchiness, soreness, lumps of any size... so zero pain or discomfort or any of the most common symptoms.
> 
> Buy my nips are rather puffy most of the time and they have been since about puberty.



thats how i am.  no pain, no discomfort, no nothing really.  just a puffy appearance.  ( i can tell theres some extra tissue)


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2013)

I've got those puffy nips. I have also had painful lumps so bad that it hurt to lay on my stomach.


----------



## PFM (Mar 8, 2013)

I've had the itchy nips and even pea sized lumps running Tren, but when I use AI the itch goes away and when I end the Tren the lumps are gone in a couple weeks.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 8, 2013)

Letro is meant to be used while on cycle to aid in preventing Gyno.  Not as something used to eliminate it.  It is much more effective as a preventative measure as opposed to an "oops I fucked up measure".  I personally don't know anyone who has been able to eliminate "real gyno" with Letro.  But you can prevent it from happening in the first place.  Although, some of the guys on here swear it worked for them so why not try it I suppose.  I'd personally talk to a doctor first though.  Letro is harsh especially at that dosage...


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 8, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Letro is meant to be used while on cycle to aid in preventing Gyno.  Not as something used to eliminate it.  It is much more effective as a preventative measure as opposed to an "oops I fucked up measure".  I personally don't know anyone who has been able to eliminate "real gyno" with Letro.  But you can prevent it from happening in the first place.  Although, some of the guys on here swear it worked for them so why not try it I suppose.  I'd personally talk to a doctor first though.  Letro is harsh especially at that dosage...



Letro is fucking toxic and should only be used if your E2 is waaaaay up because that shit will knock your dick in the dirt and dry your ass out. Other than that the only use would the the above referenced attempt at minimizing existing or new gyno symptoms.


----------



## staxs (Mar 8, 2013)

Ill give you my advice on gyno semi-reversal because it never completely goes away unless you have it cut out. This is because Breast tissue forms and breast tissue is one of the toughest fats that can be formed in the body. And its almost impossible to get rid of it unless its cut out. Well here is what I did.

Letro 2.5mg Day 1-30
Torem 40mgday 1-30
Taper the Letro down for 2 weeks after you have noticed the lumps are super small and the pain is gone.
Upon the end of your Letro regime :
Aromasin 12.5mg EOD for 4 weeks
Nolva 20mg ED for 4 Weeks
Forma Stanzol 3-4 weeks 5am/5pm after Nolva/Aro regime 

Letro is like Adex they both have rebound effects and if you dont block the estro from rebounding back so fast you will end up in a worse situation then when you started 

The lumps and tissue almost completely vanished on my chest it also got rid of the puffy nips. Now if you naturally have puffy nips without running a 19nor and your prolactin is naturally high you need to take something that will work with that. Prami/caber/VitB6


----------



## Emmerz24 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have tried the letro route. Even went as high as 5 mg per day. It never did anything for me. Never hurts to try though. I would exhausted every avenue before going under the knife. I have puberty induced gyno so my only option is getting it cut out. Which I will be doing soon. Best of luck to you. I hope you have better success then I did.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 9, 2013)

staxs said:


> Ill give you my advice on gyno semi-reversal because it never completely goes away unless you have it cut out. This is because Breast tissue forms and breast tissue is one of the toughest fats that can be formed in the body. And its almost impossible to get rid of it unless its cut out. Well here is what I did.
> 
> Letro 2.5mg Day 1-30
> Torem 40mgday 1-30
> ...



you didnt use any prolactin control while "killing" off the gyno with letro/torem?


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

RISE said:


> I'm looking to go on a quick gyno reversal cycle with letro, gyno's not bad but im cutting so it will show.  I found this cycle online and was wondering if anyone has used it.  I use letro on cycle at .25mg eod, so the doses that is recommended for this seem crazy high.  Was wondering if anyone has done this before?
> 3.
> Day 1: .50mg letro
> Day 2: 1.0mg letro
> ...



Great thread... I hope I never have to use this protocal but good to know that it is out there.  Thanks RISE!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 10, 2013)

def interested to see how some people went with this. sadly, ive always had a small case of pub gymno so like azog said...knife. but def interested to see if anyone else got results from this that the gyno wasnt caused by cycle


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> def interested to see how some people went with this. sadly, ive always had a small case of pub gymno so like azog said...knife. but def interested to see if anyone else got results from this that the gyno wasnt caused by cycle



same here.  still try to rid it now and than tho.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 12, 2013)

REAL GYNO is when your nipples hurt so bad if someone bumps into you, you scream like a little bitch.  Just because your nipples get a little puffy doesn't mean you have gyno.  I think people blow "what they believe is gyno" way out of proportion.


----------



## regular (Mar 12, 2013)

RISE said:


> I'm looking to go on a quick gyno reversal cycle with letro, gyno's not bad but im cutting so it will show.  I found this cycle online and was wondering if anyone has used it.  I use letro on cycle at .25mg eod, so the doses that is recommended for this seem crazy high.  Was wondering if anyone has done this before?
> 3.
> Day 1: .50mg letro
> Day 2: 1.0mg letro
> ...



If I were going to use a protocol like the one you're proposing I'd invert it and start @ 2.5 mg then taper off. 

The clinical dosage for letrozole is 2.5 mg ed. Letrozole is used as an off label treatment to increase height in young men whose growth plates have not yet closed. In several studies young men are given 2.5 mg ed for long periods of time. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16649968
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20628237


----------

